# Help with focus on core/abs



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

I am female, 5'4", 8st.4lbs. My waist is 26".

I want to work on my abs, I would like a tiny waist and with belly looking washboard-like flat from side view! I would also like some muscle definition to show through my skin (although soft/subtle, not really prominent like bodybuilder)

I am already fairly pleased with how I look already. I do approximately 3 hours cardio per week, and at the moment am trying to fit in daily core exercises which I learned from EA Sports (leg raises, crunch/punches, reverse crunches and scissor kicks) i do maybe 40 or 50 some days- today i have managed to fit in 160.

I have a fairly busy lifestyle, i have 2 small children to look after at home and my job is in the catering industry on my feet all day. I don't eat brilliantly.... I eat a lot of salad and fruit (at least my 5-a-day) but little protein as i am vegetarian; and i have a penchant for sugar so i have chocolate and/or icecream every day!!!

My abs look quite good for my age (*ETA i am 31) and considering I've had children; but I would like them to be more pronounced, particularly the lower muscles???

the ones just beneath my ribs look very solid and pronounced but the lower ones, less so.

There is a small amount of fat on my lower abdomen, but also here I have loose skin from the pregnancies.

What can I do to work on my lower abs?

Are there any particular exercises which focus more on the lower abs? I

Is there anything I can do to burn off the fat there is there (I have very little fat anywhere else and wouldn;t really like to lose from other certain places such as breasts and buttocks!)

Is there a way of concentrating on burning the fat just in that one area?

Or is the loose skin going to make it impossible to have good definition there anyway?

TIA


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, you may have to lower body fat to get the abs more defined through diet and would lose more fat around your body because of this , you may have to lose the chocolate and ice cream daily tho, there is something called biosignature which may be able to lose body fat in one particular place but im no where near qualified to advise perhaps others might .


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

Thankyou, what is that a supplement?

Is that the only thing holding back my lower abs definition do you think, the fat there and the only way is to stop eating my sugary vices?! argh this will be so difficult! I prefer to offset what I eat by exercise rather than give up sugar because i enjoy it too much! is this not possible? 

How about cutting down, would that work or do i need to be really strict?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Welcome mate lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Welcome Aswell


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

thankyou 

I just noticed there is a womens' section, should I copy and paste my question there too or would they all check here anyway?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

pixiesillycat said:


> thankyou
> 
> I just noticed there is a womens' section, should I copy and paste my question there too or would they all check here anyway?


It will get pick up here pal


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sugar especially refined sugars are the worst for turning into fat quickly if you are not burning them off, i love sugar but have started taking a sweetner now to do exactly that, i would not lower your food intake as it seems to be working well for you but i would look at your diet and perhaps try to replace certain things in it that are lower in fat perhaps with higher protein , but you do need healthy fats also. i would post up your full daily diet so members can advise you better, also eating frequently 6 meals a day can help boost your metabolism too.


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> It will get pick up here pal


Nice one  cheers


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

lozza said:


> Sugar especially refined sugars are the worst for turning into fat quickly if you are not burning them off, i love sugar but have started taking a sweetner now to do exactly that, i would not lower your food intake as it seems to be working well for you but i would look at your diet and perhaps try to replace certain things in it that are lower in fat perhaps with higher protein , but you do need healthy fats also. i would post up your full daily diet so members can advise you better, also eating frequently 6 meals a day can help boost your metabolism too.


Thanks yes i will try to writeit all down tomorrow and post itup on here 

Thanks for all the advice so far and friendly welcome everyone!


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

Which exercises would you recommend and how many daily?

I used to think the only abs toners were sit-ups, but then i heard that they are actually not effective?

I have carried on doing the ones i learned off of EA sports last year because they seemed to be very effective for me i started off with a round 30" squidgy pot-belly lol. I am told i look great now and like said am fairly happy i dont look too bad (can post pic if thats allowed?)

But am ready to take it to the next level now i want to look super.tight!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

If it working why change it pal


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding-natural-olympia-no-2-andrew-chappell/35863-q-andrew-chappell-6.html

Pixie - you won't be able to spot reduce bodyfat (apidose tissue) in areas by stimulating hypertrophy in the muscles directly correlative to that area. (You don't technically want the muscles beneath your fatty tissue to get bigger)

There is some interesting literature on how you can spot reduce through stimulating certain functions and processes within the body. I've posted the question to one of our competitive natural bodybuilders and he'll respond there. I'll add my thoughts as it develops on the thread.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

pixiesillycat said:


> Which exercises would you recommend and how many daily?
> 
> I used to think the only abs toners were sit-ups, but then i heard that they are actually not effective?
> 
> ...


There is a post your pictures section on the forum. Suggest all pictures go there


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I find my abs come through better when I do less ab training, not more. I've tried everything going over the years from daily training like you(made no difference) to 'core' training, using weighted exercises and always come back to the same. Abs are truely a direct function of body fat levels. Diet and cardio are the key. Cutting out sugars, treats and alcohol (if you drink it) reasonable but not too much cardio plus training the entire body with weights results in visible abs.

You may find training them just twice a week gets you the results you want. Crunches are fine try doing them on a swiss ball, but you also need something for lower abs such as the leg raises you are doing.

By the way I struggle with the ab/stomach area myself and did have some loose skin from yo-yo dieting, this did improve with time. I also think skin brushing helps in that area too.

If you are doing crunches make sure your fingertips are on your ears, not behind your head - too many people pull with their arms which takes the effort from the abs.

By the way I am female  :cheer2:


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> If it working why change it pal


i feel like i'm on a plateau, and i seem to be getting better results on my upper abs and less on my lower abs. idk if my technique is wrong or if it's the wrong exercises for that area?


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

Young Gun said:


> http://www.musclechat.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding-natural-olympia-no-2-andrew-chappell/35863-q-andrew-chappell-6.html
> 
> Pixie - you won't be able to spot reduce bodyfat (apidose tissue) in areas by stimulating hypertrophy in the muscles directly correlative to that area. (You don't technically want the muscles beneath your fatty tissue to get bigger)
> 
> There is some interesting literature on how you can spot reduce through stimulating certain functions and processes within the body. I've posted the question to one of our competitive natural bodybuilders and he'll respond there. I'll add my thoughts as it develops on the thread.


thanks- i will have a proper look at that later tonight. off to work in 15 minutes...!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Pixie, you can increase your protein intake without eating meat or eggs through using protein shakes.

Protein is the hardest food group for your body to digest because it takes more breaking down, due to this eating protein actually speeds up your metabolic rate a little. If you went for a nice chocolatey one like Extreme Whey it should also serve to keep your sweet tooth happy too so it would end up being of double benefit to you.

You can't choose where the fat comes off, my Mrs won 2005 BNBF British Miss Figure title and lost fat everywhere (including her boobs), she was so lean she had veins all over her arms, back and upper chest but still held some fat on her ass, hamstrings and triceps.

After the comp it seemed only to be going on her @rse and thighs initially but then evened out. Perseverance and patience are the most important tools in getting in shape along with diet which seems to be the 1 thing you need to address.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Extreme said:


> Pixie, you can increase your protein intake without eating meat or eggs through using protein shakes.
> 
> Protein is the hardest food group for your body to digest because it takes more breaking down, due to this eating protein actually speeds up your metabolic rate a little. If you went for a nice chocolatey one like Extreme Whey it should also serve to keep your sweet tooth happy too so it would end up being of double benefit to you.
> 
> ...


Yep, I started to get veins around lower abdomen, and on my arms just as my abs started to come out. The veins were a bit unsightly at times and I know to get my abs fully out (I didn't need to have a fully defined 6 pack for my class this year) I'm going to have to have even more veins, get absolutely shredded on arms and legs.

Dana Lin Bailey (yes her again) seems to the about the only female I've seen walk around permanently with defined abs, without being absolutely shredded elsewhere.

By the way, another thought how are your glutes and shoulders?Reason I ask is that building onto your glutes and shoulders can make the waist appear smaller, and your body curvier ie gives you a better waist.

I think you mentioned cottage cheese?I use that at bedtime, plain without pineapple for slow release protein.

I've also pm'ed you re a few more specific things to do with abs etc.


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

lancashirerose said:


> Yep, I started to get veins around lower abdomen, and on my arms just as my abs started to come out. The veins were a bit unsightly at times and I know to get my abs fully out (I didn't need to have a fully defined 6 pack for my class this year) I'm going to have to have even more veins, get absolutely shredded on arms and legs.
> 
> Dana Lin Bailey (yes her again) seems to the about the only female I've seen walk around permanently with defined abs, without being absolutely shredded elsewhere.
> 
> ...


aw wow, lancashirerose and extreme- are you a fitness couple!?  that's great. my husband and i got into fitness last year together because we wanted to get in shape for our beach wedding! then we both gained a bit of weight over christmas and decided we wanted to get back to slim and fit again! it's good when your partner is into it too  he goes to a gymn whereas i exercise at home (although i go lane swimming too once a week, but an unable to at the moment for medical reasons 

my glutes are kind of naturally good i think.... i have one of those bottoms that sticks out from the side but is tight and no wobbles or dimples (hubby loves it haha) i dont target it though- i think it comes partly from the dancing and swimming i do for cardio- and the active on-feet lifestyle i have. my shoulders are not that great they are kind of naturally narrow and girlie-ish. but i do focus on them too- my upper arms are the only muscles other than abs that i focus on. although i focus more on biceps and triceps than shoulders, but i do want slightly bigger shoulders- not very big or defined though

i had to google dana lin bailey! she looks great but her abs are much beyond what i am aiming for, i dont want mine that defined... i guess luckily coz imagine that if i DID want them like that would need a LOT of work!)

thankyou will check my inbox now! would be interested in seeing your pictures! x


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

Extreme said:


> Pixie, you can increase your protein intake without eating meat or eggs through using protein shakes.
> 
> Protein is the hardest food group for your body to digest because it takes more breaking down, due to this eating protein actually speeds up your metabolic rate a little. If you went for a nice chocolatey one like Extreme Whey it should also serve to keep your sweet tooth happy too so it would end up being of double benefit to you.
> 
> ...


my husband uses protein shakes- i just checked to see what it was... it's called MP CORE impact whey protein.... it is chocolate flavour too ha! is that the same/similar would that help?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

pixiesillycat said:


> i feel like i'm on a plateau, and i seem to be getting better results on my upper abs and less on my lower abs. idk if my technique is wrong or if it's the wrong exercises for that area?


For me ur not, My abs are the same. Top fine and bottom coming nice Middle crap. But they will come just stop eating crap and they will be fine


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

Parky said:


> You don't technically want the muscles beneath your fatty tissue to get bigger


why would that just make my belly look fatter?

thankyou for posting the question- iv just checked altho no replies yet i will keep checking- appreciate you posting it for me! 

i have posted today's diet and exercise/activity diary on my other thread in the pictures section if anyone can read it and help- i think you are all gonna tell me i eat farrrrrrrr too much sugar though (blushface) if i cut this out (which will be HARD, i feel like i am addicted to it or something! i dont even know if i CAN cut it out  ) then what should i replace it with as it adds to the vast majority of my energy intake!


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> For me ur not, My abs are the same. Top fine and bottom coming nice Middle crap. But they will come just stop eating crap and they will be fine


eeeep, i shall really struggle with not eating crap! i LOVE crap (crap=sugar to me i can do without grease/savoury crap!)

how do i discipline myself to do this. try cold turkey or graduate it out? i know it sounds silly but i really really find it so hard to stay off sugar- i don't smoke but i feel like quitting smoking must be the same as me trying to quit sugar :/

also how do i find energy to exercise without all the sugar?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I could eat 12 kit kat at nite and 6 pack crisp And stop so can you And 4 lts of irn -bru a day


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

I think we all understand the struggle of getting off bad food that we love but either you want food bad or you want visible abs more. This doesn't mean you have to stop altogether but don't eat it everyday. A cheat day is allowed so long as it stays in the calorie count. Also get cardio on the go, its all one doing all the crunches and leg raises but if you aren't burning enough then you won't get there. As for energy, brown rice/pasta, seeded brown bread ect are good sources of fibre and energy instead of sugars.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

pixiesillycat said:


> eeeep, i shall really struggle with not eating crap! i LOVE crap (crap=sugar to me i can do without grease/savoury crap!)
> 
> how do i discipline myself to do this. try cold turkey or graduate it out? i know it sounds silly but i really really find it so hard to stay off sugar- i don't smoke but i feel like quitting smoking must be the same as me trying to quit sugar :/
> 
> also how do i find energy to exercise without all the sugar?


Good question, sugar and carbs are addictive they release chemicals in the brain to make you feel good, a good example are people who are addicted to chocolate the chocolate fools the brain into thinking its needed to survive hence why some people can become addicted to it. Its very similar to cigarettes and alcohol for alcoholics it releases chemicals in the brain to give them the good feelings and makes the brain believe its needed to feel good hence why people find both hard to quit.

If you were to start the day off with a 30g protein meal then this is going to stablise your blood sugar and you shouldn't feel the cravings as much, either scrambled eggs or boiled eggs could be a good choice or a protein shake with some nuts. If I were to have 4 scoops of extreme pro 6 and nuts this would keep me full for at least 4 hours and not have any cravings as I'll still be digesting the protein!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ha ha I'm not Extreme's partner, I'm just someone else who trains, & is interested in bodybuilding & fitness. Over the years I've tried a lot of thing on and off.

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I wouldn't advise doing any exercise daily, except maybe cardio.

There is a principle developed by Charles Poliquin called Biosigniture Modulation, which, in laymans terms, is the altering of hormonal impact using food/dietary methods.

For example, most competetive bodybuilders eat a lot of Broccolli, this is because Broccolli is high in Indolines which are plant sterols that reduced estrogen levels.

Estrogen tells your body "No fat here, look elsewhere" ( its slightly more complicated than that, biochemically, but thats the essense of it), by reducing estrogen levels your body can "see" more fat and therefore get leaner.

In terms of exercises, my Physio is pretty enthusiastic about Pilates, which is all about core stability & flexibility. I'm looking into doing a class or two. Might be something you could look at too?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Lots of people ask me how I got such a tiny waist and how I keep it like that off season as well. As was already stated, your level of body fat determines how defined your abs look. The main thing for me has been removing preservatives, additives and alcohol from my diet. I eat very healthy clean food (and enjoy it!) It never has to be boring, I've started a thread in the recipes section with some ideas. I do core work, but I don't want to thicken up my waist, so I find the captains chair and crunches are sufficient and I've actually found my muscle tone has improved most from doing certain exercises properly, such as squats, walking lunges and deadlifts. Keeping my core tight during exercise has built me a tight core. On stage my waist was 24 inches and is 25-26 off season. I have a toned stomach but not a six pack, I'll load a picture for you later. Overall- 90% diet, partly genetics and doing strength exercises properly!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

pixiesillycat said:


> i think you are all gonna tell me i eat farrrrrrrr too much sugar though (blushface) if i cut this out (which will be HARD, i feel like i am addicted to it or something! i dont even know if i CAN cut it out  ) then what should i replace it with as it adds to the vast majority of my energy intake!


I will have a look at your diet too- but most of that "sugar gives me energy" is a psychological mistaken belief- you will find that as you burn fat (if ultimately this is what you want to do) and just clean your diet up, your energy will increase ten fold- I used to fall asleep after work and sleep right through to the next day and now I have LOADS more energy than I used to. There are plenty of other foods that you can have, it's all about forming new "habits" and psychologically it takes 21 days or repeating something 21 times to break old thought patterns and develop new ones!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-health-sports-articles/36242-how-change-your-mindset-written-elle-mac.html

This will help you with the psychological side of things


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

lancashirerose said:


> Ha ha I'm not Extreme's partner, I'm just someone else who trains, & is interested in bodybuilding & fitness. Over the years I've tried a lot of thing on and off.
> 
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


oh lol sorry it was the way i read your answer and it was straight after his- i misunderstood oops ha! x


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

ElleMac said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Lots of people ask me how I got such a tiny waist and how I keep it like that off season as well. As was already stated, your level of body fat determines how defined your abs look. The main thing for me has been removing preservatives, additives and alcohol from my diet. I eat very healthy clean food (and enjoy it!) It never has to be boring, I've started a thread in the recipes section with some ideas. I do core work, but I don't want to thicken up my waist, so I find the captains chair and crunches are sufficient and I've actually found my muscle tone has improved most from doing certain exercises properly, such as squats, walking lunges and deadlifts. Keeping my core tight during exercise has built me a tight core. On stage my waist was 24 inches and is 25-26 off season. I have a toned stomach but not a six pack, I'll load a picture for you later. Overall- 90% diet, partly genetics and doing strength exercises properly!


i would love to see your pictures!!!

can you explain what captains chair exercises are? i never heard of them

thankyou for the advice- neat!


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

ElleMac said:


> http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-health-sports-articles/36242-how-change-your-mindset-written-elle-mac.html
> 
> This will help you with the psychological side of things


i shall look at this tomorrow- i have ironing to do before bedtime (yawwwwwn!) and up for school run tomorrow so early nite i need but thanks will def take a look when i get a minute 

i do feel like sugar gives me energy yes- but what i meant was that without all the junk i eat- i'd be on a VERY LOW CALORIE diet!!! meals are all under 200 cals and snacks are adding up to 700 and this is SINCE i started the fitnesspal app which is DEFINATELY loads less than what i was nomming before!!!

i dont like eggs, yuck. i need to get me some of these choccie protein shakes iv been told about on here!


----------

